# wanted: recipe for choc oat bar



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

im looking for a recipe for choc oat bar must be clean i was trying to find one in a flap jack style as oats at the bottem and choc on the top but cant work out how to do the choc top with protien powders or simular


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/14706-protein-bars-galore.html

Make the bars using a recipe above, melt choc in a bowl over a pan of boiling water (don't let the bowl touch the water) then cover the bars you've already made.

Whack in the fridge to cool - Yum!


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

there are some ok recipes but i cant use chocolate this is the problem, chocolate isnt good for the diet and i dont like using to much honey i will use probably 1 tablesppon of honey per 100 grams of oats, need to keep it as clean as possible but thanks for the reply


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Think you're going to struggle for a 'clean' oat bar without honey, syrup, choc etc?


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

there is a couple but the one iv been useing is just 100 grma sof oats, 6 whites 1 whole egg, 1 tablespoon of honey 2 scoops of whey, if i do fancy a topping then on my high carb days i mix a couple of scoops of whey with extra light filly and just have a small amout


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

4 cups oats

1 cup oat/wheatbran

1/2 jar natty peanut butter

2 tablespoons of low fat marg OR coconut oil

1 tin prunes in apple juice - destone them

2 tablespoon honey or sweetener (optional)

7 scoops choc whey

2 teaspoons cocoa powder.

Put the prunes and juice in a blender and blitzt

Melt peanutbutter, honey, marg, sweetener in microwave for a minute of so until runny

Put all dry ingredients in a bowl and mix up

Make a small well in the dry stuff and add the prunes and peanut butter mix

Mix well

Line a 15"x10" baking tray with baking paper

Add mix and press down evenly (wet you hands to do this to stop them from sticking to the mix)

Bake for 12 mins @ 150C

Leave to cool and then put in fridge.

I cut these into 12 chewy flapjacks and make around 5 batches a week (not all for me and slight variations ie walnut butter and banana)

If you want you can sprinkle some grated 70% dark choc over before you put in the oven.


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

cool cheers mate ill give it ago


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

The best way to add protein powder is to make a very, very thick shake (about 50g powder to 50ml water), spread it on the bars and leave overnight in the fridge.

If you bake protein powder not only does it denature the protein, but also it makes the whole thing taste like ****.


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

great idea ill give that a try and see how it goes for a chocolate topping thanks


----------

